

Elixir v0.8.0 - Better apps support, unicode and performance improvements - yrashk
http://elixir-lang.org/blog/2013/01/27/elixir-v0-8-0-released/

======
haven
Congrats on 0.8.0! I've just started learning Elixir, but having a lot of fun
in iex! Thanks for the awesome documentation!

